# Greetings from NY



## AmyLawrence (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello, I'm from New York. Who's here?


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm here


----------



## MadMax281 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello from Houston.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm here as well, but a good bit south of you. Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Alsta (Jul 9, 2021)

Jersey here!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 9, 2021)

Good morning from NorCal !


----------



## ddufore (Jul 9, 2021)

Where in NY?


----------



## Humo18 (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome from Missouri!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi from upstate NY!


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. 
John


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jul 9, 2021)

Another NY'r here, too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 9, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm here in Indiana. Good to see you!


----------

